# RamNode OpenVZ Seattle - Review



## shovenose (Jun 7, 2014)

A few months back I was looking for a DDoS protected provider for hosting a nameserver and my website. I selected several different ones in various locations, with the intent to make one of them my go-to VPS hosting provider should I ever need a server. That host ended up being RamNode. This is my review based on my experience with several servers, the oldest being 1/26/2014. All of the servers I've ever had with them were in Seattle. I've used both their pure SSD and cached SSD. The two I have at this moment are both of the pure SSD variant.

*Uptime and Stability*

I can recall my RamNode server being down once - ironically, I think it was like the day after I signed up for it. I woke up to downtime alerts and... an email from RamNode explaining exactly what happened! That's fantastic for a "Low End" provider that really isn't low end. I used to use Hivelocity/SparkNode. When they were having problems the only notification I got was from my third-party monitoring. RamNode's service is much more stable, faster, and about a tenth of the price.

*Performance*

Benchmarks are not my priority when it comes to rating or using a VPS. I simply care that it works for my purpose. In this aspect, RamNode has never given me any trouble. Performance is always fantastic, and the speed is there when I need it. Both their pure SSD and cached SSD are very fast. Here is a benchmark of one of my pure SSD servers I have right now:



CPU model : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 V2 @ 3.40GHz
Number of cores : 4
CPU frequency : 3400.121 MHz
Total amount of ram : 1024 MB
Total amount of swap : 1024 MB
System uptime : 33 days, 18:49,
Download speed from CacheFly: 57.2MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 18.7MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 51.0MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 14.8MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 4.38MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 16.3MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 14.3MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 110MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 75.0MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 37.5MB/s
I/O speed : 792 MB/s


*Support*

RamNode has helpful and very prompt support even for an unmanaged provider. The only support inquiries I have had were more billing/account related. None of the 6 tickets I've ever had with RamNode were actually about problems with the service  Mosting invoice/billing stuff and one time I accidentally got blacklisted from their SolusVM because I forgot my password.

*Conclusion*

RamNode has a great website, great servers, great network, great support, and very very reasonable pricing. They even put a promo code at the top of the page!

My only bit of advise might be to make a real "plans/pricing" page rather than simply using WHMCS's order page because it would allow comparing servers/plans/locations much easier and look more consistent with the otherwise great site. 

Overall I highly recommend this provider even for production use for your business. I can trust that they will be there for me when I need it, even a few years down the road.


----------



## VMBox (Jun 8, 2014)

Ramnode is one of the providers I would host stuff on to put stuff offsite.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 8, 2014)

Ramnode are an excellent provider, I've used them before for some projects. Thanks for the review OP!


----------

